# K04 hybrids.. Any input?



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am currently looking into hybrid K04 turbos. I have a built bottom end, AEB head with Supertech springs, SEM manifold with 80mmTB, and Chinafold manifold. I know there are quite a few variants but I'm unfamiliar with the companies, so I come here to ask for any input on who to go with. I would like to see around 350AWHP. I would rather purchase the turbo outright to avoid any down time. I have been seriously considering the AET380.. TTE turbos were quite a bit more expensive and I couldn't justify it. I was also looking into the GTT-02x, but haven't heard if the product was still available or not (not too fond of paying GTT and having to wait for a turbo thats not in stock due to the reviews on here). Can anyone chime in as to who would give the best reliable bang for the buck?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

GTT is what I got and through simple deduction, found it to be the same thing CX-Racing hybrid w/billet wheel. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## erabbit777 (Jan 11, 2009)

Any other options out there? I'm hoping to do this at some point this year.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

In uk theres a few beach buggy turbo, aet k04 turbo hybrids they've had aet at 340whp with wmi. Have frankenturbo k04 too in states dont you.


----------



## erabbit777 (Jan 11, 2009)

shaft6s9 said:


> In uk theres a few beach buggy turbo, aet k04 turbo hybrids they've had aet at 340whp with wmi. Have frankenturbo k04 too in states dont you.


 I've heard of Franken here in the US. I thought I read somewhere here they had some quality issues?? Not sure. There's also GTS turbo but I also read here it was hard to get a hold of them. I'm still doing research, open to options.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

What about the 2871R eliminator? You have a built bottom end so I am sure it can handle it and it mounts up much like a factory turbo.


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been running the Frankenturbo F23 for a couple years now. I am very satisfied with it. I have had zero issues with the quality of the turbo and the customer service with [email protected] was great. I had some questions for him about a year after I bought the turbo and he was happy to answer them for me. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alcrerion (Feb 16, 2012)

erabbit777 said:


> I've heard of Franken here in the US. I thought I read somewhere here they had some quality issues?? Not sure. There's also GTS turbo but I also read here it was hard to get a hold of them. I'm still doing research, open to options.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately whenever GTS is mentioned I feel like I have to voice my opinion. They have good products and I ran one of their shelf tunes for my TT, which I enjoyed. However the complete lack of customer service, including responding to emails (I've sent 9 over the last 6 months, none of which have been answered), ultimately led me to drop their tune in favor of a company that's more prompt with their support. 

I would recommend an eliminator kit if you don't want to do any serious modification and still want decent power output. I believe both ATP turbo and CTS have some listed on their sites.

Good luck with your build. :beer:


----------



## erabbit777 (Jan 11, 2009)

Alcrerion said:


> Unfortunately whenever GTS is mentioned I feel like I have to voice my opinion. They have good products and I ran one of their shelf tunes for my TT, which I enjoyed. However the complete lack of customer service, including responding to emails (I've sent 9 over the last 6 months, none of which have been answered), ultimately led me to drop their tune in favor of a company that's more prompt with their support.
> 
> I would recommend an eliminator kit if you don't want to do any serious modification and still want decent power output. I believe both ATP turbo and CTS have some listed on their sites.
> 
> Good luck with your build.


Thank you for the heads up and the recommendations. I agree that customer service is paramount. I'm leaning towards the eliminator kit, after I take care of the brakes, clutch and exhaust

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## pneffkell (Jul 8, 2015)

*I am implementing one right now*

I am in the process of this upgrade as we speak. I am using a company called Turbo Concepts out of MI. They were super responsive to all of my questions. They are not the cheapest but, from what I have read they really do it right. 

I am going with Motoza for the tune because I like the back and forth process they have. I refuse to buy parts from anyone that seems to lack interest in what my goals are.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

After doing a bit of research, Ive ruled out AET turbo due to the significant increase in cost compared to the Beach Buggy Turbo 418t. With the rate conversion, the BBT418t can be had for around a 1000, but I'm trying to decided if I want to go the eliminator route.. I already have the Chinafold manifold, but not sure I want to add more lag by going to the choked down eliminator compared with a modified K04 hybrid. It should be said that I will not be running w/m since this will be my daily and I do not want to have to worry about running out of w/m for the long highway drives. I have everything to switch to wideband (unitronic cable and AWP ecu). Ive pretty much decided to run Eurodyne Maestro with whatever set up I decide to go with.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

If you are confident enough to try and mess with eurodyne you might as well save up an extra grand and go stand alone

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## gacoart (Apr 10, 2017)

*Chinafold*

Did you have to port the Chinafold manifold? or just install it as is. My Manifold cracked and i am looking for something to replace it with.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

You can install it as is. Finals are next week and I'll hopefully get to do some upgrades to the car after that.. I have a 3" downpipe and looking at the USRT tubular subframe. I have a built bottom end and AEB head with super tech springs.. I'm debating on leaving the stock narrowband motor/ECU in for another year (135K miles) and save for a clutch and just go BT. Definitely going to drop the subframe and replace all the suspensoin bushings this summer, but having the tubular subframe (already have the tubular control arms and KW suspensoin) would make a great chassis for a well put together BT setup.. either way (hybrid or BT) I'll need a clutch as well and doing the engine and clutch at the same time would make evyerhting a lot easier to only pull the motor once.. if I plan and save for one year, it'll be solid, quality BT car


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Alcrerion said:


> Unfortunately whenever GTS is mentioned I feel like I have to voice my opinion. They have good products and I ran one of their shelf tunes for my TT, which I enjoyed. However the complete lack of customer service, including responding to emails (I've sent 9 over the last 6 months, none of which have been answered), ultimately led me to drop their tune in favor of a company that's more prompt with their support.
> 
> I would recommend an eliminator kit if you don't want to do any serious modification and still want decent power output. I believe both ATP turbo and CTS have some listed on their sites.
> 
> Good luck with your build. :beer:


This 100%

In a competitive market place, it's not sufficient to just provide a good product. Especially on a car like the TT. Poor customer service is almost unacceptable in today's day and age given the vast amount of consumer buying power and vast competitors.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The support that most of the companies offering "Hybrids" is just about worthless unless you are good friends with them or have pull from being a good rolling advertisement. Most of these "Tuners" do not have a shop or ability to financially weather down turns and so when business is slow or a couple warranty jobs are required they fold shop. 

With this said, the best bet is to go with something that you can support and get the wear parts yourself. This is a perfect case for a PagParts kit or CTS (CTS ones are not very good track kits from what I have seen), the hand built but perfected setup allows you to get back up and going in a short period of time when say a turbo needs a rebuild or diagnosing a running issue. 

This is why I prefer to stay with the stock turbochargers and instead build a stout setup around them from quality parts that work well together. Do not underestimate the stock K04 as at 20psi it can make the same power as a 996 GT3 on 93 octane. This type of setup means the wear items are easily sourced from a part out/junk yard or dealer rather than waiting weeks or months for some one who just drop ships from China is waiting on getting on the next Alibaba shipment.

The lack of support is always on the downward side of the depreciation curve of the cars. Eventually someone with enough financial backing picks up the slack and provides proper expected support in a small market once the cars reach cult status.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Do not underestimate the stock K04 as at 20psi it can make the same power as a 996 GT3 on 93 octane.



Do what? Where are these OEM K04's at 20psi making over 350hp?


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> The support that most of the companies offering "Hybrids" is just about worthless unless you are good friends with them or have pull from being a good rolling advertisement. Most of these "Tuners" do not have a shop or ability to financially weather down turns and so when business is slow or a couple warranty jobs are required they fold shop.
> 
> With this said, the best bet is to go with something that you can support and get the wear parts yourself. This is a perfect case for a PagParts kit or CTS (CTS ones are not very good track kits from what I have seen), the hand built but perfected setup allows you to get back up and going in a short period of time when say a turbo needs a rebuild or diagnosing a running issue.
> 
> ...


honestly the biggest thing thats holding me back from jumping into ANY upgraded turbo is the software. From a financial aspect, to do any of the builds "right" the money differences becomes negligible (arguably). I need reliability until I'm through with residency. For this reason, I think I'm going to spend money on suspension and *maybe* wheels as Im still sitting on stock rims. In my mind, Im thinking of PPT w. a GT30/35 and do the AEM infinity standalone and have it professionally dyno tuned. This path is around $7K and would fit my timeline better to be able to pay in cash and have it all done at once. In the meantime, I can always throw in my built block with the stock turbo if this engine gives out before then, depending on how far way my rotations are and how many miles I have to put on it (another reason why i don't want to spend a large chunk of change and put a **** ton of highway miles on a nice setup). I may just contact Malone tuning or one of the other companies to grab a Stage 2 flash and call it good as far as engine performance.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Do what? Where are these OEM K04's at 20psi making over 350hp?


Adam, have been dead neck drag racing them on the long straights at LRP and Palmer for a few years now, issue however is the 125mph wall is about where the non-Aerodynamic TT likes to start giving up ground. My 996tt stock was not much faster than the track TT up to 120. Don't think that I am that good of a driver compared to most of these guys that do twenty events a year. 

Not sure why but the track one with the only differences than the street car is that it has IC's and intake manifold walks away from the street car like it isn't even trying. Similar to a stock 180q vs a chipped 225 type difference 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

